# FET Scans and ET timings?



## raylee (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi Ladies, I'm over half way in my medicated cycle, I have a scan this Friday to check my lining. With my fresh cycle I had, my lining got up to 16mm (too thick if you ask me but not according to my clinic) anyway I am just wondering if I respond well , how soon after Friday could my egg transfer be?


----------



## suzy2509 (Oct 3, 2010)

I had my scan to check the lining last Friday the 12th and having transfer tomorrow 17th and mine were 5 day blastocysts.  All happening quick


----------



## jemmac85 (Jul 20, 2014)

Hi!!! I'm just a newbie!!  I'm at very early staged of becoming a gestational surrogate. Planning a FET. I had a lining scan on cd12 after first AF after having coil removed, lining was only 4.9mm (never had any lining/fertility issues) i have my second scan on Friday which will be my next CD12... If lining is at least 7mm then I can prepare for transfer 26th September...  

What do you think my chances are of it thickening up that much in just a month?? Is it possible? 

Thank you

Jemma


----------



## Max 2012 (Sep 4, 2014)

Hi jemmac, suzzy and raylee

After havinvg lining issues for the past 2 weeks (5.5mm on first scan, a week later 5.2mm), they upped my medication and I had my scan this morning which shows it is now 8.5mm. I am now having my 3 day frozen transfer done this Friday. So just 3 days for me.  But I think if they are busy or it falls on a weekend it may be a few days longer at some clinics.

X


----------



## raylee (Aug 11, 2011)

Suzy, that was quick then! All the best for tomorrow, how many embryos have you got?

Hi Jemma, I think you have every chance of your lining becoming nice and thick and just wanted to say I think it's amazing what you are doing. All the very best with this cycle.

Max, So pleased your lining is finally right and you can go ahead with your transfer. 

I am wrongly presuming that I won't have any lining issues but I am constantly told no 2 cycles are the same so I'm a bit nervous about Fridays scan, I hope it's ok and I can go ahead with transfer next week. Will keep you posted. x


----------



## star17 (Oct 31, 2012)

Hello!  My understanding is that on a medicated cycle they have flexibility on dates - therefore depending what is happening at each scan they can alter the meds and the timing of the transfer.  For me - I am having my next scan on day 10 and then depending on lining I will start progesterone and have the transfer a week later.  However if it is not thick enough they will continue me on the oestrogen and then scan again a few days later.  

I always find my lining is much thicker on a fresh cycle at about 11-12mm and on a frozen I just scrape to the 8mm!


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Hey Raylee  As star17 said a medicated cycle is actually quite flexible.  For my first FET I had the scan on 24th February, started the progesterone meds on 28th February and then had the ET on 5th March 2014 (which is 9 days after the scan).  I had a 5 day blast transferred.  Apparently this would have been transferred earlier if it was a 3 day embie.  

So the timing of transfer also depends on whether you will be having a 3 day or a 5 day embryo transferred.

Best of luck.


----------

